# Expat/Western Rooms for Rent in Dubai



## danny.reynolds (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

Sorry, I bet there are 101 other posts about this, but I'd like a bit of advice from someone and couldnt find anything

My work is moving me out to Dubai in January. I'll be out at least a year and my rent allowance is give or take AED 5,500 per month. I'm looking at renting a room in an appartment/villa, Jumeira would be ideal, as it seems better value for money than renting a studio, for example.

What would be the best site for these sort of listings? Also has anyone had any positive/negative experiences from going down this route? Also, if anyone has a good room they're moving out of, let me know!

Thanks guys! Really looking forward to being out there. Had a brief taster of Dubai last month - loved it!


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

AED 5500 / Month will get you more than a room  , you can get a 1BHK in JLT or JBR for a much lower price


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As per ther threads  Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com is the place to look for accommodation.

If you are moving out for just a year, beware of potential tax liabilities. This post on my site may be of use to you.

General guidance for British expats | Financialuae's Blog

-


----------



## danny.reynolds (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. Yeah the tax is certainly an interesting one coming from the UK and I'll be looking into that for sure..!

Yeah I've had a look on Dubizzle, seems like a good site. I figure I can get a studio or something, but I quite like the idea of moving in with people, bit more social i guess. I have a simular set up in the UK at the moment, I live in a lovely 5 bed house with others, definetly a Uni hangover! 

I suppose what I'm after is someone that has experience of that in Dubai and the limitations and liabilities involved - joint tennancy agreements for instance and how much protection there is. I've also heard there are strict laws in the UAE about men and women living together, even in a platonic capacity. Is this true?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

There are no tenancy agreements since the person who rented the place initially will be the renter. I think it is also technically illegal for that person to sub let the place but it does happen. Also villa sharing is illegal but it does go on. Essentially you have no protection either way so you basically take it as it is or rent your own place.

Yes you cannot shack up with a woman unless you are married HOWEVER as long as you don't get caught then you can do so under the radar.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Hi Danny, welcome to Dubai,

Out of curiosity, what is the job you will be doing?


----------



## danny.reynolds (Nov 15, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Hi Danny, welcome to Dubai,
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is the job you will be doing?


Hi, I'm working for a finance firm, they've just opened an office in the DIFC. The guys already out there live by the Marina, so i'm gravitating down that end. Although its a fair old commute I'm thinking beach view! Would you recommend anywhere nearer the DIFC that offers a simular feel to JBR or Marina?


----------



## danny.reynolds (Nov 15, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> There are no tenancy agreements since the person who rented the place initially will be the renter. I think it is also technically illegal for that person to sub let the place but it does happen. Also villa sharing is illegal but it does go on. Essentially you have no protection either way so you basically take it as it is or rent your own place.
> 
> Yes you cannot shack up with a woman unless you are married HOWEVER as long as you don't get caught then you can do so under the radar.


Ha so Dubizzle is pretty blatently flaunting each of the things you've lised as no go's above..! Interesting, so I imagine the police have bigger fish to fry?

It would seem as long as you're respectful and keep yourself to yourself in Dubai, the Cops will tend to leave you alone. Is that a fair statement or are they unpredictable in what law's they target?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

danny.reynolds said:


> It would seem as long as you're respectful and keep yourself to yourself in Dubai, the cops will tend to leave you alone. Is that a fair statement or are they unpredictable in what law's they target?


Pretty much so, yes.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah well the supply of places is higher than demand so they tend to turn a blind eye to some things plus they don't bug western expats with living arrangements as much unless theres another offence


----------



## Andy.C (Nov 17, 2010)

*Brit moving to Dubai in January*

Hia mate,

First glance at this message board and found your post,

I've accepted a job this week and will be moving to Dubai in January. I'm in a similar situation where i've been offered AED 5000 p/m living allowance and figured I could either find a small studio / 1 bed, or find a room in a nicer place / share a flat with someone. Like yourself, I currently live with friends and would prefer a more social set up with like minded people to begin with considering I know few people.

I've had a look through flat and house shares and so far nothing has really stood out. I visited the place last month and and can't wait to embark on it all! Its daunted but at the same time a life changing opportunity that was to good to turn down.

I'm not sure of any firm dates yet but I have a months accommodation available to me on arrival whilst i find somewhere to live. 

email me at xxxx 
I had to space the email out as this is my first post on the mb, but this seems like the place to get all the info i need!


----------



## danny.reynolds (Nov 15, 2010)

Andy.C said:


> Hia mate,
> 
> First glance at this message board and found your post,
> 
> ...


Yeah absolutely identical to me! Dubizzle is returning some OK results for me.. Can't really judge properly until I'm out there actually looking at places. Where abouts are you looking to set up? I'm stuck between JBR and the beach, or nearer DIFC and less commute..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The Le Meridien Sondos suites in Bur dubai do big studios for 5500 including everything, tv, cooker, fridge, internet etc. and free parking too.

They'll probably negotiate too.


----------



## Andy.C (Nov 17, 2010)

danny.reynolds said:


> Yeah absolutely identical to me! Dubizzle is returning some OK results for me.. Can't really judge properly until I'm out there actually looking at places. Where abouts are you looking to set up? I'm stuck between JBR and the beach, or nearer DIFC and less commute..


I'm going to be based in the Jebel Ali free zone but most people in the offices tend to live towards the marina or places on the main roads. Like yourself, I am craving a nice flat with a sweet balcony and maybe even beach views... 

What I've figured is that it could be easier to team up with people. Ive been told that if you are subletting a room in a shared house or flat, you will be paying more than an equal share of the rental. Ideally, if I could find someone to team up with and split rent equally, this would work out cheaper than answering an advert and ending up paying a large proportion of someones mortgage / rent for them. Surely we would be able to acquire a nicer pad this way than responding to sublets or rooms in shared houses. 

Calling all established residents and Expats. Is this a practicable method of renting or are there rules, laws or bad feelings to renting this way? I read somewhere on the internet (so probably misinformed) that new laws have been put in place to prevent groups sharing villas. Although this could just boil down to the area etc...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sharing villas has always been illegal. Villas are actually only for families as opposed to bachelors, though that said, almost all agents and landlords out there will agree to rent out a villa to a bachelor. In the past, the municipality have cut off electricity and water to unsafe villas, where multiple families had built multiple partitions illegally. But as a Westerner, you are unlikely to run into such troubles - I'd imagine that you are not into subdividing the living room into 12 bedrooms! Bear in mind though that if the municipality realises that you are a bachelor, they may very well ask you to leave (though have never heard of any such cases involving Westerners) and it's unlikely that you would get your rent back (unless you have a silly amount of time to continuously chase the landlord!)

When sharing, it is not so common to end up dividing the rent equally in half. The person with the bigger bedroom normally pays the bigger share of the rent for the priviledge. I'd imagine that you wouldn't be impressed if you ended up with the maid's room but was then asked to pay a similar share to the person who has the master bedroom, with full sea view!

I wouldn't advise that you just start calling up random people and asking if they have a room to rent. You may well attract a lot more trouble than you care to handle. From my point of view, if I received a call from someone trying to find out if I have a room for rent, when I have not advertised the same, I would not be best pleased! There are rooms advertised on Dubizzle and that's probably the way to go. There are sometimes landlords who also advertise on Dubizzle and in that case, it is okay to call them same as if the agent gives you the landlord's number, it is okay to call them up. Alternatively, if you have friends moving out around the same time as yourself, you can then flatshare.

For the record, it is illegal to share with people of the opposite sex who are not related to you and you will quite likely be arrested if you are caught (slim chance - only ever heard of one case in Sharjah!), even if you are not actually having a relationship. It is much safer to share with other guys.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Andy.C said:


> Ive been told that if you are subletting a room in a shared house or flat, you will be paying more than an equal share of the rental.


The way the housing sector has fallen and is still falling I can guarantee this will not be the case. 

Also, if your name is on the lease and don't pay your rent - you go to prison! Most contracts are bound for a year so if this has went on in the past it's probably it's that person grabbing a bit of security for themselves. 

Remember there is a large transient community here, and a lot of young single people pissing it up the wall. Everyone has had experience or knows someone who has lived with the housemate from hell and left the others out of pocket.

Finally this is Dubai, a lot of things that just aren't cricket is the norm here.


----------



## Andy.C (Nov 17, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Sharing villas has always been illegal. Villas are actually only for families as opposed to bachelors, though that said, almost all agents and landlords out there will agree to rent out a villa to a bachelor. In the past, the municipality have cut off electricity and water to unsafe villas, where multiple families had built multiple partitions illegally. But as a Westerner, you are unlikely to run into such troubles - I'd imagine that you are not into subdividing the living room into 12 bedrooms! Bear in mind though that if the municipality realises that you are a bachelor, they may very well ask you to leave (though have never heard of any such cases involving Westerners) and it's unlikely that you would get your rent back (unless you have a silly amount of time to continuously chase the landlord!)
> 
> When sharing, it is not so common to end up dividing the rent equally in half. The person with the bigger bedroom normally pays the bigger share of the rent for the priviledge. I'd imagine that you wouldn't be impressed if you ended up with the maid's room but was then asked to pay a similar share to the person who has the master bedroom, with full sea view!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice! Rest assured I will not be cold calling asking for spare rooms! Worst comes to worst I will find a small flat, how ever I just feel it is within my best interest to find a flat share. It seems the fall in rental prices has happened at the right time for me so I will not be plowing a large percentage of my income into renting. 

I will probably readdress the situation when I have firm dates but it is exciting times.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

With your budget you might be able to have a room in a villa on the Palm Jumierah. If you can then I would definately suggest that. All the rooms are ensuite and have wardrobes/walk ins. All the villas have private pools, and private beaches. I wish i could live there!

Traffic is not really an issue to DIFC as you are going against the flow so shouldn't really get stuck. Allow 20-25 mins in the morning and you'll be fine. Alternatively try the Sunset apartments on Beach Road. They are attached to a (as yet empty) mall, but are apparently well built in a fastastic setting.


----------

